# using a modem as a router?



## samdino (Apr 10, 2008)

Last night while struggling with my D-Link router, I was looking around for some kind of clue as to what was happening there. I found a post, but being all over the place I forgot a location. This information said to the effect that using my optonline modem I could get it to use my other computer by letting it connect to web, by letting laptop go online using the other computers IP Address. If this is so i would like to learn how to set it up. When I first bought D-Link they bent over backwards to help out.
Now the line is you need to buy network magic, which i did some time ago. Nowthey have a loop of telephone numbers 3, or 4 than you are past back over to network magic. I also have a 2650 inspiron I turn on now, and than
so it gets to update all info from auto update, plus some I have to do manual. Has anyone heard of this way to manipulate the modem as stated above. I would like to know if its really possable, and you would tell me at,
edit ... e-mail address removed ... please post below or send a Private Message


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You do not need Network magic or any other junkware to network the pcs and have internet access for both. You just need a router that is working.

Please give the exact Brand and model of the Modem and router and we can help. Are you connecting wired or wireless?

Hav e you upgraded to the newest firmware for the router?

Have you powercycled modem, router and pc's?

Suggest you remove the email address . . you will get lots of spam if you leave it


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

What country are you located in.
Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
What is the expected Upstream/Downstream speed for your ISP Connection?
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model of the router (if a separate unit).
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Make and model of your computer.
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP1-SP2, Vista, etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.




Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, *including the exact text of any error messages.*

If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms?

If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?




On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands:

PING 216.109.112.135

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## samdino (Apr 10, 2008)

hey, thanks for looking. i am tom, and will go right to your questions.1 usa. 2 optimumonline. 3 right now dwnld is 4043, upload 1066.4 modell is on dlink mod#di-614+.
and modem which stands about 7 in hi, about 6 in. front to back and 2in. wide. Right now cable is hooked to desktop, laptop is a dell e1705 with wifi built in, yet i had it working I figured it was network magic.5 dell dimension 8100.6 only 1 laptop above described above. So now this pc goes on line w/no connection, only dont print.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I don't want the dimensions of the modem, I want the exact make/model. Also, please post the other information I requested.


----------

